# glue type for hardboard



## nblasa (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey guys,
quick question...Is regular wood glue able to join hardboard to a wood frame? I'm assuming that the slick side would not accept wood glue, but what about the back? I'm working on a project for my son's first birthday, and will definately post pics when it's finished.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

nblasa said:


> Hey guys,
> quick question...Is regular wood glue able to join hardboard to a wood frame? I'm assuming that the slick side would not accept wood glue, but what about the back? I'm working on a project for my son's first birthday, and will definately post pics when it's finished.


Any of the yellow or white glues will work.










 







.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

nblasa said:


> Hey guys,
> quick question...Is regular wood glue able to join hardboard to a wood frame? I'm assuming that the slick side would not accept wood glue, but what about the back? I'm working on a project for my son's first birthday, and will definately post pics when it's finished.


Hi - yeah, just regular yellow glue works just fine.:smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've used white glue, yellow wood glue and titebond III. All of them worked just fine.


----------



## Phaedrus (Jan 18, 2012)

+1 to the yellow wood glue. I make a habit of spreading it around with some thing flat...like those fake credit cards that American Express is always sending me.


----------

